# SCCA-Chicago The Learning Curve



## plkorek (Jul 8, 2003)

well I just signed up for the SCCA-Chicago The Learning Curve school for Solo II... my first time taking my '03 Spec V out to Route 66 Raceway at the end of March and just wanted to see if any more Nissans are heading out there?


----------

